# 2008 Cannondale Six13 Weight



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a 2008 Cannondale Six13 1 and havent had a chance to wright the bike this year

If there is someone with one and has weighed the bike I would love to know were it comes it at.

Everything is stock on bike. I added Look Keo Classic pedals


----------



## baalan (Nov 18, 2007)

I had my lbs weigh a Six 13 3 and it came in at 18.6 lbs. one lb less than the Six 5. Yours is probably a couple of pounds lighter with pedals.


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

My LBS weighed my Six13 5 in at 20 lbs flat. Including Keo petals, aluminum bottle cages and upgraded wheels from Shimano 550's to Mavic Askyrum. I can't complain though, for the price I got the bike for, it was a greedy steel.


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

Couldn't vouch for the whole bike-- from personal experience (actually taking the frames down bare and weighing them digitally) all C-dales all the way back from the R2.8 to the System Six (CAAD's, Six13's included) size 56cm weigh 1200-ish grams plus or minus 50or so grams depending on the paint, decals, and who was welding/machining them that day. 

To put it in perspective. A 2009 full carbon Ridley Noah weighs the same (1200 grams for the frame). 

'09 Carbon C-dale Six's are heavier. 

Forks and components.... depends on watchu got.


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

funhog1 said:


> '09 Carbon C-dale Six's are heavier.


For what I've been told, by mail, from Cannondale, the frame of the Six Carbon weights around 1,300 grams and the Six Carbon all carbon fork around 420 grams.


----------

